# Quiet zone insulation



## quincy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello all,

Have anyone use Quiet zone insulation made by Owens Corning for sound proof purpose?
How does it perform compare to Roxul Safe and Sound?
Does it cause itchy on skin as same as regular fiberglass insulation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Haven't used it.

Whats it made of? If it is fiberglass, you are going to itch.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's the cut sheet: http://www.owenscorning.com/quietzone/pdfs/QZBAtts_DataSheet.pdf

It's basically standard fiberglass batt. insulation with a permeable facing for stapling that is not a vapor retarder. From the best I can tell, the only difference between this and a regular "faced batt." is the material used for the facing...The whole "quiet zone" aspect is more of a marketing ploy than an improved characteristic...


----------

